# 1949 Bridgeport M head



## jbalp (Dec 15, 2022)

well I went and did it , I bought myself a mill that I know nothing about.. but I'm gonna learn 
I found a little M head right in my neighbor hood and I think the price is good on it .. 
its got a few issues that I can see ( I know nothing)  there's a crack started in the motor housing
that looks like its been there for years . nothing a little bead of weld won't take of 
but ..  the fine feed  is missing,  No 73 in the parts schematic .. its an obsolete part of course
my question is . how much is that used ?  and is there a place where the part could be sourced from ? 
should I really have that ? 

jbalp


----------



## benmychree (Dec 15, 2022)

It would make boring a bit difficult, but for just milling/drilling, you can get along without the fine feed.


----------



## sdelivery (Dec 17, 2022)

Congratulations. That is a fine mill and I believe better than most of the new hobby equipment. 
I don't have an M head parts breakdown. 
Canyou post a picture?


----------



## jbalp (Dec 17, 2022)

here's few pics .. I haven't moved it yet  .we got a snow storm happening


----------



## jbalp (Dec 17, 2022)

came with a new VFD and a vice, collects .hold downs, an extra power feed, some mills and stuff .the more I'm study up on this mill I don't think its ever had the fine feed on it ? there's a cap where the lock would be .. but what  do I know . it sure needs some love I know that . oiler is missing


----------

